# Dish Makes Things Right-Thanks To DBS Talk



## KWarner (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks to a Dish staff member who reads these fourms, I have a new 721. After the software disaster of 175, I was getting NOWHERE fast with customer service. The customer rep. contacted me through this board, asked many questions and tried to come up with a solution for my corrupted 721. After they couldn't come up with a solution, they sent me a new 721 which is working fine. They also credited my account for the time my 721 wasn't working. Its nice to have someone actually address the problem instead of saying "its not a known issue" or blaming me for the problem. DBS Talk was a lifesaver in this case. Also, does anyone else have a problem with their front panel inputs giving a black/white image when playing back camcorder tapes. Any fixes? Could this have to do with interference from other components plugged into the same surge strip?

Thanks


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am glad to hear that they are fixing some of the customers problems on here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Glad DBSTalk helped you get in contact with the right people. Dish reads this board regularly and while they can't fix everyone's problems, they do what they can. Despite what some people say about Dish in general, there are some really great people on their staff that genuinely make sure the customer comes first.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I think CSR, and espically TSR support has gotten really good!

just WISH their software group would improve like that


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Im wondering if dish is hiring folks to read these boards and get paid for it because I seem to do it for free.


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

Regarding the problem of getting a B/W signal when playing camcorder tapes through the 721 front panel inputs--I've seen something similar when I play a DVD through the front panel inputs. If I switch to channel 0 *before* turning on the DVD player, then I get this problem. If I turn the DVD player on first, then it's okay.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Evil Capserian said:


> Im wondering if dish is hiring folks to read these boards and get paid for it because I seem to do it for free.


E has had a officai board watcher for many years. Its staff dedicated to helping where they can


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

its just like any company some csr are bad some are great at the store i work at we have 4 sales people and 2 of them are *******s but we need them so they stay


----------



## KWarner (Apr 3, 2005)

Many Thanks to Ericha, I tried what you said and it works like a charm. Just finished watching videos in color. Wow, a fully functional 721. My life is now complete!

Thanks again


----------

